# Growling kitten!



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all, hope you all ok...well I thought I would post this question to you and see if anyone can help. My eight week old kitten Millie has started growling at me and my other half! She will have some random object, for example a sock, or an elastic band, and will start to growl ferociously and if we attempt to take the item from her she launches into a full scale (and very painful!) attack on our hands! It really hurts! This isn't all the time, it has just happened a few times over the past couple of days. She is a friendly little kitten, and will purr and sit on my lap, although she does the usual kitten behaviour such as biting and scratching our hands a lot although this does not hurt we have been trying to tell her off if she does it. I didn't know if this is usual behaviour, my other cat Amber never did it when she was a kitten. Can anyone help? Thanks, Michelle


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Sometimes my female cat will do that. Both to us and her brother if we try to go near what she has or take it off her. Normally whatever she has in her possesion is something she REALLY REALLY likes and doesn't want anyone to have it. But it's not very often at all.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive got 2 bengals, they growl all the time, at meal times especially, must be there wild side
I dont think theres anything you can do about it, its probably just her character.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like she's getting overly territorial over stuff xx

I've only had that with boys in my time but they were told off for the growling with a tap on the nose and being told a firm NO xx

it sounds, especially if she's going mental at your hands badly after that she needs to be trained not to - if you don't and she carried that on into adulthood i am more than sure it would hurt alot more xx

it could just be a phase though that she'll hopefully grow out of xx


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and thank you for your replies, I am pleased that it seems Millie is not just a bad tempered kitten and that she isn't the only cat who does it! I do try and tell her off if she does attack my hands after she has been growling as it seems that is for real and not play fighting and i can imagine that getting very painful as she gets bigger!!! She was growling again earlier when she had some food but I hope in time it will stop. Thank you for your help xxx

just wanted to add, everyone who replied to this post - I had a look at pictures of your various pets on your profiles/websites and they are gorgeous xxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

One of mt kittens was a little git growling because he had something. He still does growl at the other kitten.

Its quite easy to stop. Distract the cat then remove the object. I clap my hands then take the object away, depending on what it is. It might be his then I make sure the other kitten gets the same for instance a treat. If its a moth then I remove it.

Over 20 years of living with cats never been viciously attacked. Best touch wood now.  

Sue


----------

